# wages and animal jobs



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

there have been a lot of threads recently about animal jobs and them being crap pay. i just wondered if people would tell me what job they do (animal or not) and what they earn. i know animal jobs dont pay great but then not many jobs do IMO.

anyone????


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Does pest control count?:lol2:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

lol is that good pay?


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Licensed Animal Technician £30-40K per annum


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

sorry can't write it LOL i'm to poor to admit


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

basky said:


> lol is that good pay?


Depends on the company. Mine's just under 20k some are more, LOTS are less, doing it for councils usually pays about 14k or less.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

ummm how about skool? i know its bad pay and the hours are aweful!


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I spoke to vet in ulster today who pays his newbies (veterinary surgeons) the following:-

1) £22,000 p/a
2) Free Housing
3) Free mobile & vehicle


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Reptile Shop Manager (not owner). My pay is only enough to keep up with the bills and cars because the Hubby gets paid a fairly good wage...
If I were on my own I wouldn't have a hope in hell of paying even the lowest rent or having a car.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Reptile livestock manager wholesale.Same as Ally (except wife not husband lol).


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Sheet metal worker and a volunteer at a wildlife park.

Sheet metal pays me enough.....and a little bit more! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Wildlife park pays me..........um......nothing!! :lol2:


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Registered veterinary nurse- £16,500


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I worked in a pet shop aged 16-20, started at £4 p/h ended up on £5.70 p/h - only part-time, but full time yearly wage would work out at less than £12,000 I think. 

Have to say, I don't think I could have done it full time all year round!


----------



## Petsnakes (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah,

I used to work as a volunteer with the SSPCA which paid nothing.

From other people I've met who work in an animal welfare and zoos expect minimum wage.

Anything else is a bonus. ;o)

Bye for now,

Jim


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

£6.62 for a keeper at Chester zoo, rising to the MASSIVE £8.91 for a senior keeper which takes 5ish years. Living the dream!


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Once I start in July about 20k per annum at RBS as a telephone interviewer/admin. But hopefully I'll be getting a research assistants post at Chester Zoo once I do my MSc, so I'll take a drop in pay, but I'll like it better....have to get that job first though.....hmmmm.......

: victory:


----------

